# Asian Basketball: Why can't Thialand match up with other Asian countries?



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.bangkokpost.com/Sports/22Jun2005_sport37.php

When Michael Jordan won his first NBA Championship with the Chicago Bulls in 1991 a basketball craze hit many Asian countries. Kids played hoops, merchandise swept the market and there were plenty of aspiring Jordans.

Leagues became well-established as the basketball bug bit hard.

However, in Thailand it has been a very different tale.

Bob Del Castillo, a Filipino national, is a basketball fanatic. He is a governor of the Bangkok Basketball League, a father of four, an events manager, a golf lover and a missionary of basketball.

At the beginning of June, he organised a four-day basketball clinic by inviting former NBA players such as Keith Towers, who played for Orlando Magic.

The ex-NBA players played against a series of teams such as Bangkok Bank and the men's national team.

The clinic also included shooting competitions and a slam dunk competition. Every match and event was sold out with audiences filling the venues.

The highest attendance was one of 5000 students from Thewphaingarm School.

Del Castillo said much more needed to be done to promote the sport in the Kingdom.

``The situation of basketball in Thailand is frankly a dismal one,'' said Del Castillo.

``There are quite a few basketball leagues but not many fans.''

He believes the reason for the poor crowds is because there are no star players to attract them.

Players often get traded from one team to another so no new players come into the league.

He thinks there are very few outstanding players that can take basketball in Thailand to new heights.

``With no stars, there will be no sponsors and no fan base, and basketball will be remain a pastime, not a profession,'' Del Castillo said.

``Sponsors need their own version of tennis star Paradorn Srichaphan to promote basketball to new heights.

``They do not want to invest in an unknown league with no superstar or fan base.

``In addition, basketball requires dedication and commitment. Kids need to practice and commit themselves to basketball to become stars. But if they are playing basketball, who will put food on the table while they are doing it?'' 

In the history of the Asian Basketball Championships, Thailand has only been placed twice, 14th in 1999 and 13th in 2001.

It is different in the Philippines. Young children are born with a feel for the game. Many start playing the moment they get their hands on a ball. In Thailand, youngsters are steered towards kicking a soccer ball or boxing.

Del Castillo believes another difference is the skill level and commitment.

``Thai players can be quite physically powerful but should also work on their flair,'' he said.

``They do what they are told but don't have that special feel for the game like the Filipinos, who learn to capitalize on their speed and agility.''

Another possible reason why the Philippine or Chinese players are successful is because of their training regimes.

Those include all aspects of the game and involve nutrition, drills, weight training programs.

Del Castillo said he was keen for people to step in and help basketball grow.


----------

